# Hello from a noobie



## 93vert300 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I recently purchased a 1993 300ZX convertible with 127K miles on it. It only took me 14 years to get the car I have always wanted 

Loving the car and I haven't even been able to take the top down yet. 


I got a great deal on the car (my brother had it for the last 4 years in his garage), but I did have to replace the fuel injectors, only 1 was bad but I figured while they had the guts out, just replace em all.

I'm in the Northern, VA area and looking for a good performance shop to do some basic upgrades and such. I have zero time to do it myself, so any advice or experiance would be appreciated.

I look forward to reading through all the various threads.

Oh and here is a pic of my new baby.










/Salute!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

93vert300 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I recently purchased a 1993 300ZX convertible with 127K miles on it. It only took me 14 years to get the car I have always wanted
> 
> ...


Very nice Z and a smart move to replace all the injectors while it was apart. Here is somebody I trust working on Z's. 

Bernie
[email protected]

He is in high demand and very reasonable and trusted.  Tell him Sponge sent you!


----------



## 93vert300 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, sponge. 

The more I read, the more I want to bag doing much performance wise. Perhaps I should concentrate on suspension, then when the NA engine goes...it's turbo time. Am I being naive in thinking that you can drop a TT engine in without any suspension changes?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

93vert300 said:


> Thanks for the reply, sponge.
> 
> The more I read, the more I want to bag doing much performance wise. Perhaps I should concentrate on suspension, then when the NA engine goes...it's turbo time. Am I being naive in thinking that you can drop a TT engine in without any suspension changes?


If you really like your Z and want to keep it for a long time just do the maintance. In the future if you have become a Z freak you can convert your NA to a TT? Take things in steps with a well thought out plan. This is what I did with my Z.


----------



## 93vert300 (Feb 27, 2007)

Spongerider said:


> If you really like your Z and want to keep it for a long time just do the maintance. In the future if you have become a Z freak you can convert your NA to a TT? Take things in steps with a well thought out plan. This is what I did with my Z.



I do and will (regarding keeping it for a long time and performing maintenance).

It's kind of where I was going with my post. If anything I will get what needs to be done to her first, then concentrate on perhaps the suspension (she feels like she could be stiffened up a bit), then let her run.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

93vert300 said:


> I do and will (regarding keeping it for a long time and performing maintenance).
> 
> It's kind of where I was going with my post. If anything I will get what needs to be done to her first, then concentrate on perhaps the suspension (she feels like she could be stiffened up a bit), then let her run.


Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## 93vert300 (Feb 27, 2007)

I did a little research and found a decent shop (I think). I got an email from one of the mechanics and he owned a 91 TT, so sweet.

I'm working out a project plan to first get everything in tip top, then stiffen up the suspension. Gonna drop it off for them to take a gander.

I'll keep the board posted.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Go to Bernie (aka YugoBernie) as Spongerider advised. At least give him a call and see for yourself, you won't be saying "(I think)" after just a phone call. Z


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

that z is bangin


----------



## TylerM (May 2, 2007)

93vert300 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I recently purchased a 1993 300ZX convertible with 127K miles on it. It only took me 14 years to get the car I have always wanted
> 
> ...



Nice car!!


----------

